# First Time Smoking! w/ QView



## skdvr (Dec 5, 2010)

OK, so I am new to the Forum and new to Smoking.  A few weeks ago I bought a MES 40 and got in here reading LOTS of GREAT info.  Overwhelming actually, so much info that I was having a hard time remembering what was what.  These past couple of weeks have been killing me, because I wanted to get out there and fire it up and start really loving my new smoker.  Well between work and regular life stuff I just did not have time, but I am off work this weekend so here we go.

I did not reinvent the wheel or anything here, just smoked two very basic dishes.  A Fatty and some Chicken.  I have lots of pics of preparing the fatty mainly to show other friends and family who had never heard of one before (just like me until I started reading the forum).  So I am going to post them all and maybe it will help someone else out who is going to do this for the first time to understand that it is not tough at all and makes a very tasty treat.  So on with the pics.

Started with the bacon weave.  I bought thick bacon from my grocery store butcher.  I actually really like this bacon and it worked well for this.  I really thought that this was going to be tough to do, but it only took me a few min to finish and I thought that it turned out great.








Went with Jimmy Dean HOT







Rolled it out in a ziplock bag.






Then fried up a few pieces for the middle of the fatty.  I did not want to use a lot for my first one, I thought that it would be rich enough.







Then sliced up some pepperjack and layed it in the middle of the sausage.







Then the fried bacon.







Rolled it up.







Grabbed the bacon weave and sprinkled a bit of a rub on it.







Then rolled it up.







Wrapped it up to put in the fridge for the night.







The next afternoon fired up the smoker and in she goes.  I also did a whole chicken, that I split in half.  Nothing to fancy, I just melted some butter and mixed it with some rub, then injected it under the skin.  Then rubbed some of that on top of the skin.







After about 2 hours at 275 here she is.







 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Chicken was done about 30 min later.







All in all, I AM IN LOVE with this new machine.  It was in the low 30's and quite windy yesterday while I was doing this and I thought that the smoker did a good job keeping up.  Today I am trying some baby backs, so I hope that those turn out as nice as the Chicken and Fatty yesterday.

Thanks again for all the help from everyone on this forum.  Made my first experience much less stressful.

Phil


----------



## skdvr (Dec 5, 2010)

OK, well I may need some help here.  Not sure why my photo's are not showing up...

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2010)

If it was me, I would forget about photobucket, and just go right with the forum downloading in the reply box.

Click on the one that says "Insert Image" when you put your cursor over it.

Bear


----------



## skdvr (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Bear.

Got the pics in there now.

The wife and I just fried up a couple of eggs and had a great breakfast sandwich!

Phil


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 5, 2010)

Glad to see that evrything is going well for you in your first smokes.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 5, 2010)

Great first smokes, both the fattie and chicken look and I bet tasted great.  Well done


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2010)

Great stuff !

You're really making some good food!!!

The wife must be real happy with your accomplishments!

Bear


----------



## dale5351 (Dec 5, 2010)

Great job with the new smoker. 

Is that picture of the meat in the smoker taken through a glass window?


----------



## squirrel (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard and great first smoke! That MES sure is nice and clean! I love cooking ribs in my MES. They are yummy.

Dale that's his MES glass door, clean ain't it?


----------



## sitkasmoker (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Hey...Give him time, now that he has the bug that glass will be as dark as the paint.  Great looking Q man, glad to see your smoking.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 5, 2010)

Well first off welcome Phil to SMF. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat and other things. it looks like you are well on your way to enjoying  some fine smoking goodies too. So go grab some more and meat and gett smoking and don't forget the Q-view as you already have figured that one out.

So Welcome To Your New Addiction.


----------



## deannc (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats on a great first smoke and thanks for sharing the Qview!  That fattie looks real good and the coloring on that yard bird is great!!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome to SMF and what a great way to start up that new MES. The food looks like it turned out great. I bet that breakfast sammie was awesome.

You are going to hear this a lot from a bunch of us but to take it to the next level get yourseld an AMNS and use it in that MES instead of chunks. You will get TBS for a good 8 hours and there is a whole range of sawdust flavors to choose from.


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks great. Hows it feel to have your first smoke under your belt.Welcome to SMF.


----------



## skdvr (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I LOVE this thing...  This site has been a great addition to my online habit, so much great info in here.

Smoked some baby backs yesterday too and they turned out great.

Phil


----------



## joliver449 (Dec 7, 2010)

how did you like the HOT sausage? I was tempted to grab it but I was feeding a good number of folks and I seem to have the hottest tongue out of all my friends.


----------



## skdvr (Dec 13, 2010)

joliver449 said:


> how did you like the HOT sausage? I was tempted to grab it but I was feeding a good number of folks and I seem to have the hottest tongue out of all my friends.


Sorry, I had been out of town...

I loved the Hot Sausage.  I thought that it had great flavor.  I thought that maybe it would be to spicy for breakfast with the peperjack in the middle, but really it was not REAL spicy.  Didn't make me sweat anyway...

Phil


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 13, 2010)

Great first smoke!  The fatty is one of my favorite things to do.  Have fun and experiment with it.  Worse thing that happens is you eat your mistakes!  LOL


----------



## meateater (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh that looks great!  Ya can't go wrong with a fattie.


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 14, 2010)

Fatties...ahhhh! The only problem is what do I roll this time...breakfast, pizza, scotch eggs....wait a minute...I have an idea!

Well done friend.  Just remember to keep that window clean so we can see those great shots though the glass.

BTW left over yard bird makes great enchiladas or tacos.

Welcome to the family.


----------



## tbakko (Dec 14, 2010)

Great looking Q, welcome to the insanity. Really you are going to have so much fun with that smoker, my wife says that I am obssesed & I think she may be right. have fun & keep the Q's coming.


----------



## roller (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice job everything looks great !


----------



## garyc (Dec 20, 2010)

Great looking smokes! I just got a 30"MES and tried it out for the first time last night. Did me some drunken CSR's. I need to practice a little on that one. Question, how did you get your fattie and chicken to brown like that? I have been told that in order to get a crisp outside like that you need to put it in the broiler or grill for a few minutes at the end. Is that what you did?


----------



## carnivorous (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow, those look great! I have never made a fatty, in fact, I had never even heard of such a thing. However, I am now very excited to make one. My arteries are getting hard just thinking about it. Thanks for the walk through, and the pics are great help!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Congrtas on a great smoke, and thanks for sharing the Q View too. It's all good my friend.


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 20, 2010)

great color on them chicks


----------

